# rake tine spacing



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

What spacing do you guys prefer on your landscape/rock rakes? Seems most have a 1" gap between the tines, but is that to close and get clogged up to much? I'm looking at building my own so trying to determine what kind of spacing would be best. I will mainly be using the rake to clean up bark from a stone pad that I use to split wood and tree limbs when I drop trees in my fields.


----------

